# Finally, the Perfect Bands



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Perfect for me, at least.

I know nothing, or very little, about tube bands. They've always felt harsh to me so I have shot TBG 99.99% of the time.

I have experimented a lot, however, with TBG bands of various lengths and tapers throughout the years. An experiment I tried a couple of weeks ago involving cutting down a 9 inch x 3/4 inch straight band into a 9 inch x 3/4 x 1/2 inch tapered band resulted in a very significant increase in speed. Even though there was a lot less latex the addition of a taper significantly improved the speed. It got me thinking.

I have generally favored two band sets (not including BB shooters), my magnum 11.5 x 1 1/4 x 7/8 and my lighter 11.5 x 3/4 x 1/2 inch bands. With these two sets I could shoot 5/16 steel up to 1/2 inch lead. I had my lighter bands on my modified PFS and my heavy bands on my full size hunter. With these two set-ups I had everything covered and I nearly always would have both slingshots with me when I left the house.

My recent train of thought has changed everything. A couple of days ago I cut out a shorter set of bands: 10.5 inches with a 7/8 x 1/2 inch taper.

These new 10.5 x 7/8 x 1/2 bands are easy and comfortable to pull back and they are working really well for me. These bands work great on my whole range of ammo.

I'm getting comparable speeds to my two regular sling shots: (5/16 steel 315fps; 7/16 steel 275fps; 45cal lead 215fps).

These new bands on my above PFS are all I need. Plenty of power, ease of use and no hand slap. With this little slingshot (roughly 2.25 inches by 4.5 inches) I can shoot leaves or rabbits and I hardly know it's in my pocket.

I'm a changed man.
winnie


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Same taper I use. But I only cut mine 9" I have a pretty short draw though. Around 31 inches.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thats great info

thanks for sharing

i recently had some surprising results by reducing the length of my bands

do you use your new bands single or double if you don,t mind me asking

ta


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this Winnie. I have recently started using bands over tubes on some of my shooters, and I have a couple of questions. One for now and one for later I guess. 
First, how long is your draw? I just want to play the numbers a bit and try to match you set up to my draw. 
Second, how long or how many shots do these bands last you? (Obviously this question is for when you have taken one to its limit).

Thanks again for the info,
SF


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for the info

cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Winnie glad you found some thing that will work for you..I use TBG 3/4"X1/2"X9" short draw I have 28" to corner of my mouth

I can half butterfly to my ear....fo my self that band cut seems to like 3/8" steel best..going to try 7/16" steel this week

Happy Shooting My Friend~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> Thank you for sharing this Winnie. I have recently started using bands over tubes on some of my shooters, and I have a couple of questions. One for now and one for later I guess.
> First, how long is your draw? I just want to play the numbers a bit and try to match you set up to my draw.
> Second, how long or how many shots do these bands last you? (Obviously this question is for when you have taken one to its limit).
> 
> ...


Check with Charles..He has a theraband chat..ammo & band match~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for sharing this Winnie. I have recently started using bands over tubes on some of my shooters, and I have a couple of questions. One for now and one for later I guess.
> ...


Do you know what the thread is called by any chance?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > SmilingFury said:
> ...


Look in Slingshot & Tube Forum..Look for FlatBand Tips.. Pg 2.. Charles posted a Link for the ThreaBand Chart..this chart match's band & ammo..the chart is spot on ..excellent chart..Thank you Charles...& Winnie ..Not to hijack your thread..but too add more info for you & every shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, that calculator is the TBG calculator on the slingshot channel. I am interested in single flat bands. That is why I am still asking winnie about the dimensions on his draw etc. 
but thankyou anyway old miser. I appreciate it.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's almost the exact same setup I use. 9" x 3/4" x 1/2" and sometime 7/8" x 1/2". I have a 31" draw to my check bone and end up with 7 1/2 - 8" active band length. 3/8" steel, 1/2" marbles, and 7/16" hex nuts all day long, y'all. I don't focus too much on % of stretch and just go with what's comfortable to draw and shoot and doesn't slap me too bad.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I finally got back into the office so I can reply.

I shoot only single bands. I never have seen the advantage of double bands. The only time double bands might make sense to me is if you are shooting something really massive. If I was trying to get some speed with a 1 inch lead ball then maybe, but I don't ever shoot anything like that. My experience tells me just the opposite when it comes to heavy bands. You get slower velocities with light loads and heavy bands. Try it sometime. A band that it so strong that it immediately spits out what you are shooting will not transfer as much speed to the projectile as a weaker band that continues to pull against the projectile until it is released. Heavy double bands are for weight lifters. They look cool, your friends can't pull them back and it seems to make sense that they would give you amazing power. But they don't. They are slow unless heavily loaded.

The draw on these bands is around 41 inches. It's half butterfly and that, of course, is where the power comes from. A 9 inch tapered band will give will give you much more power than a 9 inch straight band just as a half butterfly will give you much more power than a band length that only goes to the corner of your mouth. With half-butterfly the ammo has been accelerating for, in my case, seventeen inches before it gets to the corner of my mouth.

Anyone who has shot for awhile knows the feeling of a perfectly balanced rig. You can almost feel the ammo accelerating and the shot is effortless and without hand-slap. That's how these bands feel to me pretty much throughout the range of ammo I use (5/16 inch steel up to 45cal lead). I'm getting a little bit of slap occasionally with the light 5/16 but everything else is smooth and fast enough to rival my other two everyday shooters.

winnie


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Smiling Fury asked how long my bands are lasting. (My quote function, much like my cut and paste functions do not work on this forum.) So far I have put around 150 shots on the bands and they show no sign of wear. If the acceleration is smooth as these are with these loads, I would expect them to hold up pretty well. I'll let you know when they give out.

winnie


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great advice, Winnie!!! Thanks for sharing your extensive experience.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Winnie said:


> I finally got back into the office so I can reply.
> 
> I shoot only single bands. I never have seen the advantage of double bands. The only time double bands might make sense to me is if you are shooting something really massive. If I was trying to get some speed with a 1 inch lead ball then maybe, but I don't ever shoot anything like that. My experience tells me just the opposite when it comes to heavy bands. You get slower velocities with light loads and heavy bands. Try it sometime. A band that it so strong that it immediately spits out what you are shooting will not transfer as much speed to the projectile as a weaker band that continues to pull against the projectile until it is released. Heavy double bands are for weight lifters. They look cool, your friends can't pull them back and it seems to make sense that they would give you amazing power. But they don't. They are slow unless heavily loaded.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is great stuff! I have been collecting as much info as I can from slingers that are much better than myself. Thanks for posting this.
Be well Winnie,
SF


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks again


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Winni for sharing, thats useful information...


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Winnie said:


> Anyone who has shot for awhile knows the feeling of a perfectly balanced rig. You can almost feel the ammo accelerating and the shot is effortless and without hand-slap.


Yep, very good observation. We can call it the "sweet spot" of the band (a term from Geko, discussed a few years ago in our German forum). A great plus for accuracy, too.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

What kind of pouch are you using?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I use elk pouches that I cut myself. I need to tell you though that, as much as I like elk, kangaroo is better. I've got to get myself some kangaroo.

winnie


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Winnie.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

love the 3/4×1/2tbg Cuts on my pf for 3/8 to 7/16 , also like shooting semi butterfly
This set up will yield great results with no hand slap, this is pure gold winnie, whenever you do get to post, I enjoy reading,
The newer shooters could really benefit from this info regarding the double bands,
Just because it's hard to draw, doesn't mean it's faster, 
And what's up with all these fellows using double tapered tbg with 9.5 steels?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

7/8 not 3/4.

In prefacing the description of my bands, I mentioned cutting some bands that were 3/4 inches wide. A number of responders to this thread have mentioned that their bands are 3/4 of an inch by whatever. I just wanted to make certain that, as you read about my band description, the bands I am espousing are 7/8 inches on one end and 1/2 inch on the other. I wanted to make certain there was no confusion. Several also mentioned that their bands are 9 inches long. Please know that the bands I am excited about are 10.5 inches long, and tapered from 7/8 inches to 1/2 inch. Anything other than these specific dimensions can be wonderful for your style but it is these specific measurements that I am finding so nice. If you do not shoot half or full butterfly then these bands are not for you.

winnie


----------

